# Roselle in beer



## vonromanz (29/5/13)

Hi,

I'm thinking about doing a beer with roselle flowers in it. Can anyone give me some advise on how much to use? What was your experience with it and in what type of beer did you use it?

Thank you


----------



## joshuahardie (29/5/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/48820-hibiscus-beer/?p=692629


----------



## vonromanz (29/5/13)

Thank for that joshuahardie, that's exactly what I was looking for. Had that beer from Asher at the 2010 converence and it blew me away.

Cheers


----------

